#ubuntu-tn 2011-10-10
<slimTN> lut all
#ubuntu-tn 2011-10-11
<elwood> hi
<elwood> there will be a linuxday on tunis? i'm here to study arab and i want to partecipate to it if possible
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-10-12
<mamdouh> salam tous le monde
<Neo31> salut
<mamdouh> Neo31 , tu peut m'aidé a une idée
<mamdouh> j'ai pas trouvé une solutin a mon probleme
<Neo31> comment je peut aider ?
<Neo31> mamdouh !
<mamdouh> j'ai Un VPS
<mamdouh> je l'ai acheté d'une societé
<mamdouh> il etait super au debut
<mamdouh> mais maintenant
<mamdouh> il se met parfois OFline et parfois ONline chaque minute *
<mamdouh> il me cause beaucoup de problémes
<mamdouh> j'ai contacter  le support technique
<mamdouh> ils m'ont dit qu'il travaile a reglé le probléme
<mamdouh> ca fait 2 semaines maintenant
<mamdouh> ils m'ont dit que son DOS est attaqué ou je sais pas quoi
<mamdouh> et j'ai Un RDP
<mamdouh> qui fonctionne a merveille
<mamdouh> et j'ai mes outils
<mamdouh> q
<mamdouh> qui fonctionne sur Ubuntu c'est tous
<mamdouh> mais le RDP il peuvent t'installer que Le XP
<mamdouh> je vais insttaller Ubutnu comme systéme virtuel
<mamdouh> et executer mes service sur lui
<mamdouh> tu m'as compris Neo31 ce que je veut dire ?
<Neo31> c koi la question?
<Neo31> g compri de koi tu parle
<Neo31> mais c koi la question?
<mamdouh> comment je peut installer Ubuntu comme Systéme Virtuel sur XP 2003 et executer mes service ?!
<Neo31> un VPS est un systeme virtual deja. je ne sais pas si tu peut installer un systeme virtuel sur un systeme virtuel (il faut un dedicated server selon mes connaissance, a voir)
<mamdouh> Non c'est Un RDP
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> je sais pas dans ce cas
<mamdouh> RDP c'est une session d'un serveur dedié
<mamdouh> RAM 1 Gb
<Neo31>  t'as dit >>> <mamdouh> j'ai Un VPS
<Neo31> VPS c'est different de serveur dedie
<mamdouh> oui je sais
<Neo31> t'as un vps ou dedicated server ?
<mamdouh> [02:09] <mamdouh> il se met parfois OFline et parfois ONline chaque minute * [02:09] <mamdouh> il me cause beaucoup de problémes
<mamdouh> je veut changé ce que j'utilise sur le VPS sur le RDP
 * Neo31 attend la reponse
<mamdouh> Ok
<mamdouh> Neo31 comment je peut executer Un fichier Sur Ubuntu
<mamdouh> executex un service
<mamdouh> ?
<mamdouh> !!
<Neo31> /etc/init.d/service start
<Neo31> remplace service par le nom du service ke tu veut demarrer
<Neo31> exemple
<Neo31> /etc/init.d/dhcpd start
<mamdouh> Ok merci
<mamdouh> masi je suis un pro
<mamdouh> de Linux
<mamdouh> je sais pas c'est quoi /etc/init.d/service
<mamdouh> c'est un emplacement ?
<mamdouh> car par exemple
<mamdouh> moi j'ai un service je l'execute avec SSH
<mamdouh> je met
<Neo31> t'es un pro?
<Neo31> professeur ou professionnel?
<mamdouh> looooool desolé c'etait une faute de frappe lool
<mamdouh> je veut dire
<mamdouh> j
<mamdouh> je suis pas professionel
<mamdouh> [02:27] <mamdouh> car par exemple [02:27] <mamdouh> moi j'ai un service je l'execute avec SSH
<mamdouh> je met var/bin/./cccam
<Neo31> je peut demander une question ?
<mamdouh> oui vazi
<Neo31> tu genere deja de l'argent du cccam?
<mamdouh> Oui
<mamdouh> Pourquoi ?!
<Neo31> pk tu paye pas qq1 pour te faire le job si t'es pas professionnel?
<mamdouh> Re Neo32
<mamdouh> Neo31
<Neo31> parce que tu sais pas c quoi ssh ni rdp ni service et tu c pas si t'as un VPS ou dedicated server. pourtant tu genere de l'argent et ca sera plus facile/pratique/parfait de payer un professionnel pour te faire le job (si tu ne sais pas faire la recherche sur google pour connaitre c les choses que je vien de mentionner et comment ca marche)
<Neo31> a toi de faire une petite recherche et passe un pe de temps a lire a propos des differents terme sur wiki pedia ( le minimum a faire )
<Neo31> si t'as un dedicated server tu peut utiliser vmware pour installer ubuntu
<Neo31> rdp c un protocole
<Neo31> ssh est un protocole
<Neo31> un service : voir sur wikipedia ou google
<Neo31> si on t'as pirater windows et que tu installe un ubuntu virtuel au dessus pratiquement ca ne va pas ameliorer la securite
<Neo31> le hacker aura automatiquement acces a ubuntu puisqu'il a deja acces au systeme hote
<Neo31> (windows)
<Neo31> /etc/init.d est un repertoire
<Neo31> dhcpd est un fichier text (script) executable
<Neo31> ca permet de lancer un servide dhcp
<Neo31> c'est un exemple tout simplement
<Neo31> j'espere que ca peut servire a eclarcire un peut les choses sinon pose une question bien specifique et correcte pour que je puisse repondre.
<Neo31> desole pour la tres longure reponse et merci pour votre comprehension :/
<mamdouh> oui merci a toi aussi
<mamdouh> je t'ai dit je sais que quelque chose a propos de Linux
<mamdouh> plutot je ne sais rien
<mamdouh> mais j'ai rencontré un probléme avec Le VPS
<mamdouh> alors je voulai
<mamdouh> changé tous sur le Serveur dedié
<Neo31> ok mnt c'est claire
<mamdouh> et puisueil a XP 2003 et mes affaire ca marche sur Linux
<Neo31> utilise vmware pour un host windows et un guest linux
<Neo31> sinon il y a kvm/xen pour un host linux et un guest windows
<mamdouh> oui je veut Utilisé vmware
<mamdouh> m
<mamdouh> mais j'ai qu'une seule repartition sur le Serveur dedié
<mamdouh> et je sais pas comment l'installer
<mamdouh> j'ai fait plein de recherche dans les forums et sur Google
<mamdouh> et j'ai pas trouvé une reponse efficace
<mamdouh> c'est pour je suis venu sur le Channel
<Neo31> ok
<mamdouh> c'est pour ca je suis venu sur le Channel
<Neo31> vmware = tu peut creer des disque virtuels
<Neo31> pas besoin de partitions
<mamdouh> je voulais checrhé d'aide et une reponse efficace
<mamdouh> c
<Neo31> surtout ke t'es encore debutant ne creer pas des partitions non necessaires
<Neo31> tu peut installer vmware et le tester sur ton propre PC avant de le mettre sur le serveur
<Neo31> ;)
<mamdouh> car Le VPS me cause beuacoup de probléme et le Support technqiue de la societé s'en fou de Moi
<mamdouh> Oui c'est ca ce que je vais faire
<mamdouh> je vais le testé sur Mon PC
<Neo31> ok
<mamdouh> mais je sais pas Comment exeuter mes affaires sur Ubuntu directement
<Neo31> mamdouh il faut faire difference entre support technique et consulting et freelancer
<mamdouh> une question : CCcam comment s'appele ? Service ?!!......
<Neo31> le support technique fait son job mais ils sont pas obliger de faire du consulting pour ton propre interet ni connaitre c koi cccam...
<Neo31> cccam est un fichier binaire executable
<mamdouh> oui
<Neo31> tu peut dire service aussi puisque ca marche 24/7
<mamdouh> Ok
<Neo31> mais il faut lui creer un fichier service  pour qu'il soit reconnu par le systeme
<Neo31> sinon ca reste un simple programme qui tourne tout le temps tout simplement
<mamdouh> attend
<mamdouh> Moi je l'execute avec une fichier CCcam.cfg
<mamdouh> qu'elle doit etre emplace a la repertoire Var/etc
<mamdouh> e
<mamdouh> et CCam doit etre emplacé a la repertoire Var/bin
<mamdouh> alors comment je doi faire ?
<Neo31> un service standard s'execute comme ca
<Neo31> /etc/init.d/cccam start
<Neo31> son fichier de config doit se trouver dans
<Neo31> /etc/ccam.cfg
<Neo31> mais ce n'est pas le cas pour cccam. donc il faut pas demander a qq1 qui connait linux mais a celui qui a creer cccam
<Neo31> sinon il faut creer un service cccam
<mamdouh> le VPS c'est un serveur virtuel qui contien Linux nn ?
<Neo31> et des liens symboliques pour le fichier config
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> un vps est un serveur virtuel qui contien un systeme d'exploitation
<mamdouh> OUi
<Neo31> je m'excuse mnt je doit y aller j'ai pas mal d'affaires
<mamdouh> et le CCcam s'excute que sur Linux
<Neo31> ah une derniere chose
<Neo31> je m'appel Neo31 et pas google ni wikipedia. essaye de lire un peut sur net stp
<mamdouh> Ok lol
<mamdouh> j'ai essayé plusieurs fois maisj'aipas trouvé des reponse efficace a me faire comprendre
#ubuntu-tn 2011-10-13
<zen_infinity> ahla bik enta l'awel
#ubuntu-tn 2011-10-14
<elacheche_anis> salut les gars, I need help
<elacheche_anis> hey EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> EgyParadox,
<EgyParadox> elacheche_anis,
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> ca va?
<elacheche_anis> I've a problem with LightDM in 11.10 XD
<elacheche_anis> yeah, hmd, what about you?
<EgyParadox> ca va
<EgyParadox> whats the problem?
<elacheche_anis> oups, back EgyParadox
<elacheche_anis> I can't open my default session XD
<elacheche_anis> salam CRACK05
<elacheche_anis> crack3r:salam
<elacheche_anis> :'(
<elacheche_anis> ping crack3r
<crack3r> pong elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> quoi de neuf!??
<crack3r> j'ai 20 ans :)
<elacheche_anis> t'as fait la mise à niveau ou pas encore?
<crack3r> elacheche_anis, tu parle d'ubuntu?
<elacheche_anis> yep
<crack3r> je suis fedoriste x)
<elacheche_anis> mondass :p
<crack3r> lol, kolha mramma
<elacheche_anis> lool
#ubuntu-tn 2011-10-15
<TrD> Salut
<Neo31> hi
<TrD> sa7a Neo31
<Neo31> sa7a koi ?
<Neo31> TrD
<TrD> yekhi nahki chinois
<TrD> 7ata mara ma9alek 7ad sa7a Neo31 ?
<Neo31> ya3tik esa7a
<TrD> de rien c'est comme waza ou sup en englais
<crack3r_> lo Neo31, on t'a jamais dit sa7a?
<crack3r_> s/lo/lol
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> mar7ba bel crack3r_
<crack3r_> a sidi bouzid on dit sa7a, c'est comme salut oubien hey
<crack3r_> w bik Neo31 :)
<Neo31> sa7tine w 3afiah
<Neo31> sa7tine 3a 2albak
<crack3r_> mdr
<DelphiWorld> Salut
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: :)
<DelphiWorld> where's EgyParadox :)
<elacheche_anis> Salam les gars :D
<SaphirusTux> assalemou 3alaykom
<geekntuxuser> Salut SaphirusTux
<SaphirusTux> chnawa sahrine 3ala fathaiya ? :)
<SaphirusTux> enti barka jewebt :)
<Neo31> salut
<SaphirusTux> ya mar7ba :)
<geekntuxuser> Peut être ejmou3 léhin chwaya =)
<SaphirusTux> vous avez testé la 11.10 ?
<Neo31> we
<geekntuxuser> Wé sur M.V =)
<Neo31> g pas aimer unity,
<Neo31> je perfere tjr gnome 2
<SaphirusTux> ena unity me casse les pieds
<Neo31> sinon je suis KDEiste :p
<geekntuxuser> j'ai pas trouvé grande différence avc la version antérieure
<SaphirusTux> je l'ai installé sur un macine virtuelle pour la tester
<Neo31> on m'as dit ke gnome 3 est plus pratike ke unity (moins lent koi)
<geekntuxuser> ama j'ai aimé l'écran du login
<SaphirusTux> ena je suis sous mint 11 avec gnome 2.x
<Neo31> cherche pas les differences graphiques SaphirusTux va lire les differences techniques
<Neo31> excuse je go
<Neo31> see ya soon
<SaphirusTux> ciao
<geekntuxuser> Ciao Neo31 =)
<geekntuxuser> SaphirusTux, je suis sous gnome 2 aussi, et je pense migrer vers gnome3.0 j'ai déjà essayé et j'ai aimé
<geekntuxuser> mais tjs peur des blems avc ma carte graphique NVidia
<SaphirusTux> normalement on peu le tester sur la 11.10
<SaphirusTux> je le telecharge en ce moment
<SaphirusTux> moi depuis l'arrivé de unity je suis passé sous linuxmint
<SaphirusTux> mais je suis de plus en plus tenté de passer sous archbang qui est une derivé de archlinux
<SaphirusTux> sous openbox
<SaphirusTux> je la trouve extremement legere
<geekntuxuser> Moi aussi j'aime bien passé à archlinux ! mais c'est le blem de la communité qui m'inquiète, tawa mba3ad mastenest b Ubuntu-tn ^^
<SaphirusTux> je trouve que kde et gnome sont de plus en plus lourd
<geekntuxuser> sinon, tu peux utiliser gnome2 avc Ubuntu non ? si t'aime pas Unity (je connais pas linuxmint , j'ai pas essayé)
<SaphirusTux> moi sur mon portable j'ai linux mint
<SaphirusTux> sur mon pc j'ai une debian
<SaphirusTux> comment utiliser gnome2 sous ubuntu ?
<SaphirusTux> il n'est plus supporté par ubuntu à ce que je sache
<geekntuxuser> Non non =)
<geekntuxuser> Il suffit d'installer le gnome-desktop
<SaphirusTux> il est encore sur les depots ?
<geekntuxuser> sinon, tu veux dire quoi par "Supporté" ?
<SaphirusTux> je croyais qu'ils l'ont viré des depots
<geekntuxuser> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<geekntuxuser> il existe encore ^^
<SaphirusTux> ah je ne le savais pas :)
<SaphirusTux> et pour installer gnome3 il faut installer le package gnome ?
<SaphirusTux> ou il n'est pas supporté par la nouvelle ubuntu ?
<geekntuxuser> J'ai pas le 11.10 sur ma machine
<geekntuxuser> mais suffit d'installer les dépôts
<SaphirusTux> je l'ai installé sous virtualbox
<SaphirusTux> l'installation de gnome-core va se terminer d'ici quelques secondes
<SaphirusTux> et je vais voir ce que ça donne
<SaphirusTux> je n'ai pas voulu installé gnome en entier
<geekntuxuser> oui oui
<geekntuxuser> c'est pas la peine d'installer gnome en entier
<geekntuxuser> ça bouffe le proc en vain
<SaphirusTux> si ça fonctionne et que je trouve cette nouvelle version interessante je pense que je vais l'installer sur mon disque dure mais à partir de l'iso mini je controlerai plus ce qui s'installe
<SaphirusTux> je n'ai pas envie d'avoir tous les programmes que je n'utilise pas
<geekntuxuser> Tu parles d'Ubuntu ou de gnome3 là ? ^^
<SaphirusTux> non ubuntu 11.10
<SaphirusTux> j'ai fais ça dans le passé et j'arrive à un systeme plus leger qui consomme moin de memoire
<SaphirusTux> avec gnome 2.x je suis arrivé une fois à un systeme qui consommais 90 mo au demarrage et parfois moins si je grignote encore plus
<geekntuxuser> Chez moi, j'ai pas à me soucier trop de ça, puisque je bouffe pas vrmt les ressources en + j'ai suffisament de ressources pour survivre
<geekntuxuser> mais je pense tjs que contrôler son PC c'est la meilleure chose
<SaphirusTux> moi j'ai 4Go de ram :)
<SaphirusTux> mais ç'est une question de principe :)
<geekntuxuser> LoL ! pourquoi tu cherches à ne pas dépasser les 90M alors? ='D
<SaphirusTux> avec debian on peut avoir un systeme operationnel avec 40 à 45 mo au demarrage
<SaphirusTux> parcontre il faut utiliser openbox ou un truc de ce genre :)
<SaphirusTux> par contre ça démarre comme une fusé :)
<geekntuxuser> C'est fort intéressant ça !
<geekntuxuser> Donc pour profiter des anciennes machines
<geekntuxuser> tu me conseilles Debian ?
<SaphirusTux> oui debian fonctionne tres bien avec une ancienne machine
<SaphirusTux> j'avais un PII 200 Mhz avec 128Mo de ram et tournais mieux que mon P4 avec un windows de merde
<SaphirusTux> il y'a egalement slitaz
<geekntuxuser> Windows de merde => on est tous d'accord !
<SaphirusTux> c'est une distribution extremement legere qui pese 30 Mo :)
<geekntuxuser> Par contre, peux-tu me passer un lien de DL de la version de Debian elli to9sedha (et Slitaz aussi) ?
<SaphirusTux> son iso d'installation
<geekntuxuser> Je veux les DL et essayer sur M.V avant de passer sur les machines
<SaphirusTux> n'importe quelle debian fait l'affaire
<SaphirusTux> il faut installer un environnement minimal en mode console
<SaphirusTux> puis tu installe openbox et c'est tout
<SaphirusTux> tu aurais une machine minimale avec un environnement graphique correcte
<geekntuxuser> Le graphique, je peux/pense m'en passer
<SaphirusTux> http://www.slitaz.org
<SaphirusTux> tu as quel configuration ?
<geekntuxuser> TROP minimal ! Pas en détails, mais aux alentours de 64 - 128 RAM
<SaphirusTux> avec 128 tu peux faire n'importe quoi :)
<SaphirusTux> avec 64 Mo tu peux avoir un environnement graphique et il ne faut pas trop pousser avec le nombre d'application que tu lances en parallele
<SaphirusTux> deja avec slitaz tu trouveras ton bonheur
<SaphirusTux> tu veux faire quoi avec cette machine ?
<SaphirusTux> juste pour le fun ou simplement un serveur ?
<SaphirusTux> avec mon PII je pouvais faire du developpement il faut tout simplement choisir les bons outils
<geekntuxuser> Je veux la lancer pour pouvoir travailler tranquil en SSH sur une autre machine plus performante
<SaphirusTux> oui mais lorsque tu dis travailler c'est quoi exactement ?
<SaphirusTux> car tu peux l'utiliser comme un cterminal graphique
<SaphirusTux> utilise vnc
<SaphirusTux> si c'est simplement pour naviguer ecouter la musique ou programmer tu peux trés bien travailler directement sur la machine elle meme
<geekntuxuser> Un terminal graphique je pense pas que ça soit utile , par contre , selon le résultat que j'aurai (car théoriquement 7aja w sur la pratique c'est autre chose ^^' )
<geekntuxuser> nchouf si le SSH me conviendra mieux ou bien travailler sur la machine elle même
<geekntuxuser> =)
<geekntuxuser> Je penche sur Slitaz là
<SaphirusTux> la machine sur laquelle tu te connectes est à cotés de toi ou bien ailleur sur le net ?
<geekntuxuser> cela dépendra des situations ! Ena wel tâche à faire dc. Par contre Slitaz c'est un LiveCD ?
<SaphirusTux> tu peux l'utiliser en live cd ou tu l'installes sur le disque dure
<SaphirusTux> par contre fait attention. si je me rappelle bien par defaut slitaz contient un client ssh special trés leger. je ne me rappelle plus sont nom
<SaphirusTux> donc il te faudre installer openssh pour avoir la version que tu trouves sur ubuntu et debian
<geekntuxuser> Ah ! Ok ! Je prendrai ça en compte
<geekntuxuser> déjà Slitaz téléchargé
<geekntuxuser> j'essaye en MV
<SaphirusTux> telecharge egalement archbag elle risque fortement de t'interesser
<SaphirusTux> mais bon je ne l'ai pas installé sur une vielle machine
<SaphirusTux> deja c'est quoi comme processeur ?
<SaphirusTux> car la slitaz accepte meme les 486 si je me rappelle bien :)
<geekntuxuser> :O Téléchargé - et lancé sur M.V en même pas  10min en gros (Débit 4M // Proc i5 2.4 G
<geekntuxuser> )
<SaphirusTux> l'archbang je crois il lui faut au moin un i686 donc un PII
<SaphirusTux> avec 4 coeurs elle va decoller :)
<SaphirusTux> moi pour des raisons professionnelle je suis obligé de garder un winmerde sur ma machine
<SaphirusTux> j'ai mis xp sous virtualbox
<SaphirusTux> j'ai l'impression qu'il est plus rapide que lorsqu'il etait installé pour de bon sur le disque dure :)
<geekntuxuser> Moi aussi j'ai besoin d'un windows parfois , dc j'ai mis xp aussi sur MV, (à noter que j'ai un Seven légal par défaut, mais j'aime pas quitter Ubuntu ^^ )
<geekntuxuser> Ah Lol ! J'affirme sur ce coup ! Les Renders que je fais sont mieux gérés que sur m.v physique !
<SaphirusTux> bientot je pense que je vais acheter un nouvelle machine car mon poste fixe es un am64 de premiere generation. la machine je l'ai depuis bientot 7 ans :) le temps passe vite :)
<SaphirusTux> je compte prendre un i5 ou i7 avec 8go de cette façon j'installerai une archlinux ou bien une gentoo bien optimisé avec une consommation minimale et j'utiliserai des machines virtuelles pour windows et tous les autres systemes que j'utilise
<geekntuxuser> J'aime bien ce principe !
<SaphirusTux> maintenant sur mon portable j'ai une debian+une aptosid+une slitaz+ubuntu11.10+winxp
<geekntuxuser> j'ai ubuntu+bt+seven avec en MV xp - debian - flugware - lfs - knoppix
<SaphirusTux> lfs je n'ai jamais eu le temps pour la faire :)
<SaphirusTux> frugalware m'a toujours tenté mais j'ai jamais testé
<SaphirusTux> en fait la famille slackware je ne l'ai jamais testé
<SaphirusTux> sauf la vectorLinux une fois
<SaphirusTux> elle derive de slackware il me semble
<SaphirusTux> d'ailleur il ya une version light de vector linux qui fonctionne trop bien sur les anciennes machine je l'avais testé sur mon PII
<geekntuxuser> el we7ed il se perd en navigant dans l'arborescence des systèmes GNU/Linux LoL !
<SaphirusTux> tu peux egalement pclinux elle est bien
<SaphirusTux> elle est une rolling donc pas de reinstallation
<SaphirusTux> c'est ce qui m'attire à archlinux aussi
<SaphirusTux> regarde tinyme. elle est extremement legere
<SaphirusTux> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=tinyme
<geekntuxuser> Pour les paquets, il t'offre le juste minimum pour une utilisation normal !
<geekntuxuser> J'aime bien !
<SaphirusTux> tu peux l'utiliser meme sur un PI
<SaphirusTux> i586
<geekntuxuser> entrain de télécharger déjà
<SaphirusTux> laquelle la tinyme ?
<SaphirusTux> elle est rolling release aussi
<SaphirusTux> il y'a 2 version une minimale et une ultraminimale :)
<SaphirusTux> “Droplet” release is very minimal, where you choose your programs. The “Acorn” release has programs included which are fitting for a minimalist distribution.
<geekntuxuser> Je télécharge TinyMe Acorn ;)
<SaphirusTux> :) meme reflex elle est en telechargement en ce moment chez moi :)
<SaphirusTux> quel est la plus petite distribution que tu as jamais testé ?
<geekntuxuser> Jusqu'à maintenant, y a Debian en mode console et  y a Knoppix qui est assez léger lui aussi =)
<SaphirusTux> http://distro.ibiblio.org/tinycorelinux/welcome.html
<SaphirusTux> teste cella
<SaphirusTux> une version console seulement 8mo
<SaphirusTux> une version graphique <12mo
<SaphirusTux> avec kernel 3.x :)
<SaphirusTux> tu peux construire un truc sur mesure ou même charger des application depuis le net et les executer sans utiliser le disque dure :)
<SaphirusTux> tout simplement incroyable comme distribution je ne comprend pas comment il font tout ça
<geekntuxuser> WoW !
#ubuntu-tn 2011-10-16
<denis13> salut a tous
<denis13> j'ai un probleme avec skype sur la derniere ubuntu
<subr00t> selem
<subr00t> denis13, ckoi le probleme?
<denis13> en fait dans skype le micro ne marche pas si je le laisse sur defaut system
<denis13> c'est a dire gerer directement par le gestionnaire de son
<denis13> sur mes deux peripheriques sa marche pas
<subr00t> denis13, tu es Brahim sur fb?
<denis13> oui lol
<denis13> tu m'a reperé
<denis13> lol
<denis13> j'ai posté egalement le message
<denis13> je sais pas c du a quoi
<subr00t> denis13, aucune idée, attend je vais essayer skype maintenant et voire si j'aurais le même problem
<denis13> fais un test echo
<subr00t> ok je suis entrain de le telechager
<subr00t> denis13, ça marche bien chez moi
<subr00t> ta un pc ou laptop?
<denis13> j'ai un fixe
<denis13> avec un micro webcam
<denis13> et un micro usb
<denis13> pro
<subr00t> moi de meme micro webcam
<subr00t> et fix
<subr00t> keske ta comme entrée ligne dans le sound setting
<denis13> c'etait sur defaut
<subr00t> denis, g ubuntu en englais :/
<subr00t> dans l'onglet "input" (entrée), g 3 dans le connecteur
<subr00t> et toi?
<subr00t> je pense ke c un miss config
<denis13> de quoi
<denis13> trois
<denis13> input d'ou ?
<subr00t> denis13, tu connais teamviewer?
<denis13> teamviewer
<denis13> oui tres bien
<subr00t> tu veut qu'on essaye?
<denis13> ouai
<subr00t> ok att je linstall
<denis13> par contre je pourrai  pas redemarrer de suite
<subr00t> je comprend pas?
<denis13> ouai moi aussi
<subr00t> ok
<denis13> attends je pourrai pas parce qu'il l'install
<denis13> sa te dit pas
<denis13> carrement de le faire sur skype
<denis13> par ecran partagé
<subr00t> comme tu veux
<subr00t> c koi ton pseudo skype?
<denis13> denis.bourouffala
<subr00t> ok
<Guest49330> cc
<slimTN> lu all :*
 * DelphiWorld kill EgyParadox
<ines> bsr
<ines> je me demande si je suis sur ubuntu sur virtualbox ou bien je l'utilise pour l'evaluation sans installation est ce que je suis sécurisé? un fichier exécutable ou est ce qu'il va etre téléchargé?
<ines> ping crack3r
<crack3r> ines, je n'ai pas bien compris le probleme
<crack3r> ines, quand t'utilise ubuntu en live cd ou meme sur virtualbox tu ne risque rien. Lorsque t'es infecte' par un virus, il ne va pas se propager.
<ines> j'utilise ubuntu sur virtualbox et j'ai reçu un lien dont je suis presque sure que c'est un lien de piratage est ce que quend je l'ouvre s'il contient un trojan est ce qu'il va etre installé sur windows?
<ines> ok!
<crack3r> Non ines ne t'inquiete pas, ca ne va pas infecter windows.
<ines> c bien :)
<ines> pfff c le moment d'installer ubuntu reellement sur mon pc :/
<ines> merci crack3r
<crack3r> oui, tu devrais le faire
<crack3r> de rien ines
#ubuntu-tn 2012-10-09
<fakher> my smart cat
<fakher> ping ounis
<ounis> pong fakher
<fakher> ounis : http://www1.webplatform.org/
<ounis> pff fakher still spamming in here too
<fakher> are you serious ??
<fakher> make a search on google news "  Web Platform Docs "
<fakher> I thought you troll this morning
<fakher> but seems you're serious
#ubuntu-tn 2012-10-10
<zeitouna_> salam   a tous
<ounis> hey zeitouna_
<zeitouna_> svp comment je peux ajouter ma carte dvb  a /sys/class/net
<ounis> IDK
<zeitouna_> idk ca veux dire quoi
<ounis> I Don't Know
<ounis> JGIYN
<zeitouna_> مشت معاك
<zeitouna_> voila je viens d essayer avec ifconfig dvb0_0 up
<zeitouna_> mais cq pas marche
<zeitouna_> http://www.linuxac.org/forum/threads/60721-%D9%83%D9%8A%D9%81-%D8%A8%D9%85%D9%83%D9%86-%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%84-%D9%83%D8%B1%D8%AA-%D8%AF%D9%8A-%D9%81%D9%8A-%D8%A8%D9%8A-%D9%83%D9%83%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%AA-%D8%B4%D8%A8%D9%83%D8%A9?p=475084#post475084
#ubuntu-tn 2012-10-11
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis ;-)
<os_> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
<ounis> wa alaikom assalam wa rahmat allah wa barakatoh
<ounis> hey DelphiWorld os_
<os_> ounis: هلا
<ounis> :)
<ounis> sup os_
<os_> :)
<elacheche_anis> Salam les gars :) DelphiWorld ounis os_
<elacheche_anis> :)
<ounis> howdy elacheche_anis
<os_> elacheche_anis: أهلا
<DelphiWorld> hey ;-)
<os_> أأحدكم يعلم كيف window maker يدعم العربية؟
<DelphiWorld> hey os_ ounis elacheche_anis Tux-Tn davlefou davlefouAMD bemawi crack3r :-P
<ounis> what DelphiWorld?
<DelphiWorld> nothing ounis ;-)
<os_> من صاحب الصلاحيات هنا ؟
<ounis> none os_ we're just bunch of friends
<ounis> os_ what is window maker?
<os_> it is an wm.
<ounis> what?
<elacheche_anis> os_, What window maker?
<os_> it is an window manager.
<os_> called wmaker in ubuntu i think
<ounis> ok I just checked it on internet
<ounis> I'm sorry never used it before
<os_> ounis: ok :)
<DelphiWorld> Where are you from os_ ?
<os_> DelphiWorld: أنا سوري
<DelphiWorld> os_: ENGLISH or FRENSH please:-P
<os_> DelphiWorld: why ??
<DelphiWorld> os_: cause my text to speech dont speak arabic
<ounis> ah yes os_ you need to use latin letters for DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> ounis: ;)
<os_> DelphiWorld: do you use UTF-8 /charset ?
<ounis> no os_ DelphiWorld uses software for blind people
<DelphiWorld> os_: i am blind my friend ;-)
<os_> DelphiWorld: oh !!!
<ounis> and welcome os_ it's really a pleasure to have you over here
<os_> ok
<DelphiWorld> os_: syria ?
<os_> DelphiWorld: yes
<DelphiWorld> os_: ;(
<ounis> DelphiWorld is your keyboard a standard one or a special keyboard?
<DelphiWorld> ounis: no, standard
<ounis> DelphiWorld you're really amazing
<DelphiWorld> ounis: thank you
<os_> DelphiWorld: i think chatting process for you is very noisy think ?
<ounis> FYI DelphiWorld launched a web radio for blind people
<DelphiWorld> os_: no, simple
 * DelphiWorld slaps ounis around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> ounis: you're a big stealer
<ounis> how?
<DelphiWorld> ounis: i was about to ask os_ to establish me a link !
<DelphiWorld> ounis: your hear is near to my hear ;-)
<ounis> what?
<ounis> you mean hair?
<DelphiWorld> ounis: i mean you steald me my words to os_ i was about to tel him but you just did it a second befaure i press enter:-P
<ounis> ah ok
<ounis> sorry for that
<DelphiWorld> ounon ono no
<os_> DelphiWorld: ounis thanks for you both
<DelphiWorld> ounis: is a good things
 * ounis slaps ounis around a bit with a large trout
<os_> i have to go for a moment ..
<DelphiWorld> os_: wait
<DelphiWorld> os_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVfUCS860UU
<DelphiWorld> ounis: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVfUCS860UU
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :P
<ounis> DelphiWorld it's the firt time I see the person behind the nickname
<DelphiWorld> ;)
<davlefou> Lu,
<davlefou> DelphiWorld: que t'arrive t'il?
<DelphiWorld> j'ai pas compri davlefou ;)
<davlefou> 18:01
<DelphiWorld> davlefou: 18:22
<ounis> DelphiWorld what davlefou meant is he answered your rgeetings @ 18:01
<DelphiWorld> ounis: didnt got it;-)
<ounis> where you mentionned lots of names
<davlefou> Tu as fait un appels?
<DelphiWorld> davlefou: ah oui, j'ai just dit salut:-P
<davlefou> Bjr Mr DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> :)
<ounis> howdy Zargonovski
<Zargonovski> slm , fine u ?
<ounis> grat!
<ounis> great*
#ubuntu-tn 2012-10-13
<neo31> salut elacheche_anis
<neo31> ghada tsalam 3lik
<elacheche_anis> Salam neo31 ysallmik :)
<AminosAmigos> Hello World :
<AminosAmigos> Tux-Tn:  i need to save the output of running a software in debugging mode " > debug.txt" didn't work :/
#ubuntu-tn 2012-10-14
<fakher> ping
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-07
<elacheche_anis> hey lahcini
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> lahcini,  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<lahcini> hey elacheche_anis , merci :) !
<proby> chkon 3endo fikra 3al groupe lo5rin lmohtamin bil computers f tunisie ?
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-08
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, bjr ^^
<elacheche_anis> Hello SalahMessaoud :)
<wahid> bsr tlm
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-10
<elacheche_anis> SalahMessaoud, r3zguin0 davlefouAMD http://angrycactus.us7.list-manage.com/profile?u=d67c46a1d7bfd2a3f78ad8f0c&id=e2f4e02b19&e=[UNIQID]
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, :p
<r3zguin0> done
<r3zguin0> elacheche_anis, SalahMessaoud fama des formations/workshop drupal ?
<elacheche_anis> SalahMessaoud, ya3raf :D
<elacheche_anis> :p
<r3zguin0> elacheche_anis, rit fil group des sessions de formation
<davlefouAMD> Drupal? Tu veux, il y #drupal et #drupal-fr
<r3zguin0> davlefouAMD, im askin about drupal -tn :P
<SalahMessaoud> davlefouAMD, c'est pour Tunisian community :D
<SalahMessaoud> davlefouAMD, en plus #drupal-tunisia :)
<SalahMessaoud> r3zguin0, Oui themma inchallah 9rib :d
<r3zguin0> SalahMessaoud, je m'intéresse a créer un thème de A à Z
<r3zguin0> from the scratch
<r3zguin0> kén fama 7aja ping me :)
<SalahMessaoud> bon 3malet presentation fi september mais mouch detaile
<r3zguin0> jarabét 9bal bil wp , mais mél9itich support béhi lil drupal
<r3zguin0> w deja rit fil groupe na3réch chkoun 5adém theme donc kén fama formation im in ;)
<r3zguin0> elacheche_anis, fama car lil SFD ?
<SalahMessaoud> heni na3mel fel les video mais mouch pro :) 3la 9addi :D
<davlefouAMD> Elle contient quoi ta formation drupal?
<r3zguin0> SalahMessaoud, keep going
<elacheche_anis> r3zguin0, chouf m3é les clubs de Tunis ;)
<SalahMessaoud> davlefouAMD, Basics
<r3zguin0> 3amnéwil jma3ét l'ensi 3amlou car mais bikri yasser x)
<davlefouAMD> il y a plein de tutorial, c'est probablement aussi efficace et moins chére!
 * r3zguin0 wbb +
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-11
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, GM
<elacheche_anis> GM SalahMessaoud
<elacheche_anis> SalahMessaoud, Druapl Tunisia sera pas à la SFD?!!
<elacheche_anis> Drupal*
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, Nop just me and maybe willie
<SalahMessaoud> 9alouli mahomech ready :D
<SalahMessaoud> Alors nji wa7di
<elacheche_anis> en tant que participant pas Druapl tunisia
<elacheche_anis> ok
<SalahMessaoud> اقبل دعوة الدردشة هذه
<SalahMessaoud> En tant que Ubuntist
<SalahMessaoud> et Drupalist
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<elacheche_anis> Mais t'as pu faire un workshop sue le dev web → comment aprendre à developper et patcher des trucs dans Drupal peut être plus efficace qu'apprendre php via des script debile :/ (Expl programme TIC du BAC info)
<elacheche_anis> SalahMessaoud, Ech 9awlik ta3malha en tant que utn member :p :p :D
<elacheche_anis> SalahMessaoud, https://sfd2013.hackpad.com/
<SalahMessaoud> Oui
<elacheche_anis> T'as vu le mail de luna?
<elacheche_anis> On est entrain de regrouper les idées dans le pad puis nous aurons une réunion pour "filtrer" la liste selon le planing de la journée
<SalahMessaoud> Oui
<elacheche_anis> Ok :D 5ammam fil 7kéya w kén tol3itlik fikra iktibha fil pad :p :D w na7kiw féha fi lréunion :D
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-12
<plof> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZT3kIskcRU
#ubuntu-tn 2014-10-06
<elacheche_anis> Bonsoir @
<elacheche_anis> *
#ubuntu-tn 2014-10-07
<elacheche> bill_gaag, join #clibre.tn
<oussemos> elacheche: l'invitation est valable pour tout le monde ? :p
<bill_gaag> oki
<elacheche> Oui oussemos :D Juste je veux spammer un peu la channel clibre pour que le logBot sauvegarde quelques conversations :D
<oussemos> haha ok :D
<elacheche> Je l'ai connecté hier soir, j'ai pas encore hacker le code pour faire des trucs spécifique (sauf le logging) :D
<An0nyme> السلام عليكم
<elacheche> و عليكم السلام و الرحمة :)
<elacheche> Ahla An0nyme
<An0nyme> عيدكم مبروك
<elacheche> Snine dayme An0nyme :)
<elacheche> dayma*
<An0nyme> aychek salam  frero
#ubuntu-tn 2014-10-08
<elacheche> GM
<Drp_> salem
<Drp_> lejenome sauve moi! :P
<Drp_> j'arrive pas à installer ubuntu :/ de l'aide les amis!
<Drp_> j'ai 4 partitions primaires et un espace non alloué de 50 GB, et je veux installer ubuntu dans cet espace
<Drp_> quand je selectionne la partition 'espace non alloué', aucun bouton n'est activé
<Drp_> que faire svp?
<elacheche_anis> ping Drp_
<Drp_> elacheche_anis do5t :(
<Drp_> tu as vu mon problème?
<elacheche_anis> oussemos, do you have internet problems?
<elacheche_anis> nizarus, j'ai oublié de te dire que j'ai eu la version papier du livre officiel, and guess what, they send me 2 copies not just one :D
<elacheche_anis> Je vais faire des photos et partager l'info sur la ML :) :)
<nizarus> cool :)
<bill_gaag> :)
<elacheche_anis> :D et j'ai acheté un sac RedHat our mon laptop x)
<lunapersa> elacheche_anis  sac RedHat -_-'
<elacheche_anis> Yep :D :p
<elacheche_anis> ping luna and bill_gaag
<elacheche_anis> ping lunapersa
<lunapersa> pong elacheche_anis  ?
<elacheche_anis> Vous serez pas dispo pour m'accompagner à issatso ce week-end, je serai dispo l'après midi, le matin j'ai (et bill_gaag) une session de team building..
<bill_gaag> yess
<bill_gaag> avec vous anis je confirme ;)
<lunapersa> moi oui :)
<elacheche_anis> bill_gaag,
<bill_gaag> yess
<elacheche_anis> ubuntu est encore sur ton macbook air!?
<bill_gaag> yess
<bill_gaag> bien sur
<elacheche_anis> cool :D béhi
<bill_gaag> ;)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-10-09
<elacheche> GM @ *
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> bill_gaag, :) T'as vu mon mail d'hier soir?
<elacheche> :D
<bill_gaag> BNJ
<bill_gaag> oui pour l'event de issat so
<bill_gaag> ?
<elacheche> Non :D Ubuntu BOOK :D
<bill_gaag> oui ;)
<bill_gaag> n9olek mabrouk ma3naha ;)
<bill_gaag> wala ya3tik sa7A
<bill_gaag> :p
<elacheche> :p
<elacheche> Tichri!! :p
<bill_gaag> nechri
<bill_gaag> for free
<elacheche> :p
<elacheche> H4RD1_, achra9atil anwar sidi :)
<H4RD1_> achra9at b7odhourek 5ouya :D
<H4RD1_> snin dayma baba
<elacheche> Happy 3id :)
<elacheche> How are you?
<H4RD1_> 7amdoullah
<H4RD1_> metwannes bel a5 neo
<H4RD1_> :P
<elacheche> sallam 3lih
<H4RD1_> wsel
<H4RD1_> ysallem 3lik 7atta howwa
<H4RD1_> bill_gaag kol 3am wenti 7ay b5ir 5ouya
<Neo31> hello world :p
<elacheche> Hey Neo31
<Neo31> how r u doin what's up :) elacheche
<elacheche> Am ok, u?
<elacheche> How is work?
<Neo31> yo elacheche sry
<Neo31> work is fine hmd
<Neo31> i have to leave
<Neo31> c ya soon
#ubuntu-tn 2014-10-10
<Neo31> morning
<elacheche> Morning
<Neo31> how r u elacheche sup
<elacheche> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong elacheche
<elacheche> T'as pas fait la passation de l'admin de la ML lorsque t'as fait la passation du loco contact :)
<elacheche> Tu me passe l'admin stp?
<Neo31> oui oui
<elacheche> Thx..
<Neo31> mizalit jdida wa9thha deja
<Neo31> ma 5dhitech passation mte3ha
<Neo31> najam nraka7ha ce soir 9bal ma nor9od when i get to sousse?
<Neo31> tawa fel 5idma
<Neo31> sinon chkoun mechi ghodwa lel issat apar luna w bilal elacheche ?
<elacheche> PAs de blème, j'ai un mail en attente vers la ML.. :)
<elacheche> luna w bilel w elacheche
<Neo31> mm le pass d'acces 3andi fel pc @home de tt facon, lila nchoufou w n3adilik admin
<elacheche> On a déjà fait notre planing de demain, on le finalise et on partage sur la ML
<elacheche> ok
<elacheche> thx
<Neo31> elacheche, enti wala bedis?
<Neo31> fort possible bach nji na3mal talla douba nafdha
<Neo31> tu c pas kan mizal fama blassa fel planning sfd sinon? madhabia na3mal talk 3al ubuntu touch ca sera une tres bonne occasion
<elacheche> eni bédis est à tunis
<Neo31> vu ke le systeme et mature et qu'on a assez d'experience
<elacheche> On va discuter ça le soir.. après que je termine avec le planign de demain
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> good luck
<Neo31> c ya
<elacheche> :)
<SalahMessaoud> Neo31  :D
<Neo31> pong SalahMessaoud
#ubuntu-tn 2014-10-12
<deb_> qui peut m'aider?
<deb_> explication de cette commande svp
<deb_> wc -l < /etc/passwd
<elacheche_anis> Salut!
<fanen> Bonsoir
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-05
<elacheche> http://dia-algerie.com/sellal-avertit-ladministration-publique-sur-les-risques-du-systeme-windows-10/
<chaker> elacheche: o/, http://bit.ly/1jJG7LZ
<elacheche> yep chaker :) But it's a good move from the Algerian Gov!
<chaker> I'm hoping/waiting to see similair movment from the Tunisian GOV
<elacheche> -_-
<chaker> elacheche: hhhhhhh I have the right to think so since Noomane Fehri is the sec of ITC
<elacheche> There was this before → www.opensource.tn
<chaker> Dead since 2012
<elacheche> yep
<elacheche> chaker, http://concours.opensource.tn/index.php?id=404&L=2
<chaker> Kangoulya
<elacheche> DotFOSS is the company of the person introduced me to SysAdmin field, and he was my mentor and senior colleague for years.. And he's a utn member.. Hibernated member x)
<elacheche> Yep and kangoulya :)à
<elacheche> The good memory is that I met him and kangoulya for the 1st time at the same day during a uTn event @monastir..
<chaker> utn => UbuntuTN?
<elacheche> yeah
<chaker> Why there are no events since 2013? What happen to UTN
<elacheche> First check this chaker  → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/ReVerificationApplication2015#Experience
<elacheche> 2nd.. There is 2 reasons.. 1. The active members are not available any more and there is no new active one(I was not 100% free for a while too).. 2. Clubs and students are looking for event about dev, so when communities like drupaltn, symphony and google related techs showed up every one wanted them for events, not utn..
<elacheche> This year I'll try to make contacts with persons from universities where we never go.. And try to have some events there..
<chaker> I will be extremely happy to help. Just say it (I always on IRC)
<elacheche> You need to be on ML too :p
<chaker> Done :)
<elacheche> (y) :D
<elacheche> What ML you subscribed in? → I didn't get a notification yet
<chaker> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-tn
<chaker> ??
<elacheche> Yep that's it :) I should get the notif in minutes
<chaker> OK I need to go now. If you don't get the notification please let me know so I can resubscribe.
<elacheche_anis> http://www.linuxfoundation.org/world-without-linux
<nizarus> limiter ça à linux :/
<crack3r> ouais c'est égoiste
<elacheche_anis> Qu'attendez vous du Linux Foundation x)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-06
<elacheche> Yo sidkizz !!!
<elacheche> Wassup!!
<sidkizz> wazzuuup!
<sidkizz> je prend une pause du boulot
<elacheche> sa7a sa7a :) :)
<sidkizz> cv elacheche ?
<sidkizz> ya3tik sa7a
<elacheche> ça passe :) kil3éda w bara :)
<elacheche> inchoufouk sfd?
<sidkizz> Can’t
<sidkizz> na3mel fi jarya fi nice :p
<elacheche> oups :/ have fun x)
<sidkizz> mouch fun barcha barcha
<sidkizz> ama 3wayem w yet3ada
<elacheche> labess labess :)
<elacheche> Il mouhim inti labess :)
<sidkizz> fadhet 3lina l’autre fois :p
<sidkizz> ama hmd na3rfou n3oumou
<elacheche> hhhhh.. normal :D mak misténiss b tounes :p nice tounes chnouwa diff?
<elacheche> :D
<sidkizz> hhh c ça xD
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> Morning nizarus :)
<nizarus> Ahla elacheche
<Dro__> bonjour!! :D
<nabdev> o/
<elacheche> Yo!
<chaker> O/
<elacheche_anis> o/
<chaker> elacheche_anis: See you tm in JLL?
<elacheche_anis> Yeah sure! I just sent a mail about that! I'll try to be there by 9am maybe 10am → depends on traffic
<elacheche_anis> chaker: You'll attend the event as a member of what club/community?
<chaker> CLL & ubuntu-tn if I can :p
<elacheche_anis> OK, I can forgive you before you're new to the ML and you didn't read the whole event thread :p If you count attend as uTn you should tell us that in here → loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-tn/3215-jllfst15/ :p
<chaker> This is the last time :'(
<chaker> :p
<elacheche_anis> hahaha :D I believe you :)
<elacheche_anis> What you're waiting for chaker :p add your name in there :)
<chaker> I'm :p
<elacheche_anis> I can't find your name in here → http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-tn/3215-jllfst15/
<elacheche_anis> Or it's my cache?
<elacheche_anis> There is a registration orange button at your right screen
<elacheche_anis> crack3r: jey JLL walla kiféch?
<chaker> Yes I know But I got this "
<chaker> An attribute required for logging in was not returned (nickname)."
<crack3r> elacheche_anis: I wish I could :( J'ai des réunions toute la journée
<elacheche_anis> A33 crack3r :p Ija SFD méla :p in5allas 3lik express :p
<elacheche_anis> chaker: you have a LP account?
<crack3r> mchet m3ak elacheche_anis :D
<elacheche_anis> :D
<crack3r> chaker: tu te connectes en ipv6 natif ou c'est du tunneling ipv6overipv4 ?
<chaker> crack3r: I'm using a bouncer
<chaker> http://wiki.znc.in/ZNC
<crack3r> oh ok
<chaker> elacheche_anis: Done!
<elacheche_anis> Great chaker :D
<chaker> elacheche_anis: tm if you see an ugly guy aproaching: that's me :p
<elacheche_anis> What if it was just a mirror o_O
<chaker> hhhhhhhhhh
<elacheche_anis> I need to go.. See you tomorrow
<crack3r> arrêtez, ne vous sous estimez pas, vous êtes mignons
<chaker> See you
<crack3r> prenez des photos les gars et postez sur facebook
<chaker> crack3r: Inchalah tm we will take pictures. But check elacheche_anis about posting on failbook :)
<elacheche_anis> crack3r: :D
<crack3r> facebook, flickr, ftp oubien eli yji :)
<chaker> crack3r: hhh
<ubuntiste-msakni> should go
<ubuntiste-msakni> gn
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-07
<elacheche> I'm @FST
<idhaoui> moin elacheche
<chaker> o/ elacheche, Na3iL Happy to see u IRL :)
<Na3iL> 0/ chaker
<Na3iL> me too bro :D
<chaker> ;)
<chaker> Inchalah Sunday @ JCI Rades
<Na3iL> inch'allah :D
<nizarus> alors comment c'était le JLL ?
<Na3iL> 0/ nizarus
<nizarus> ahla Na3iL
<Na3iL> bien passé :D
<nizarus> great
<nizarus> vous avez fait la pub pour le SFD ?
<Na3iL> yup indeed
<nizarus> great
<nizarus> malhereusement les serveurs étaient down toute la journée :/
<Na3iL> je crois probléme de surcharge pas un "attack" ?
<nizarus> no, problème plus grave :/
<Na3iL> hope that they will fixed asap
<Na3iL> fix it*
<elacheche> o/
<crack3r> yo elacheche
<crack3r> alors ça était ?
<elacheche> Yo crack3r :D Yeah! It was great.. It's always a huge pleasure to meet the community :)
<crack3r> aya behi :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-08
<chaker> o/
<elacheche> o/ chaker :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-09
<chaker> sba7 el 5ir :p
<nabdev> sba7 ennour chaker
<elacheche> o/
<chaker> elacheche: \o
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> nizarus, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.mirror.tn-archive2
<nizarus> Up to date :)
<nizarus> elacheche: ?
<elacheche> "Two hours behind"
<elacheche> Je l'ai ajouté auxw favories que j'ouvre plusiuers fois par jour.. Inchallah sera vraiment stable prochainenemtn
<nizarus> 2hs c'est acceptable puisque le sync ce fait chaque 6h
<elacheche> Oui.. Mais t'as vu la statut d'hier..
<nizarus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors#Country_mirror_requirements
<nizarus> hier la dernière visire date du 25
<nizarus> This mirror was last verified on 2015-10-08.
<nizarus> bref on garde un oeil sur ça
<nizarus> ça sera intéressant de l'utiliser pour la sortie de willy
<elacheche> yep :)
<nizarus> pour voir les stats du miroir :)
<elacheche_anis> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-10
<elacheche> o/
<crack3r> elacheche: toujours avec son salut nazi :P
<elacheche> loool crack3r x) :D
<elacheche> wassup!
<elacheche> I learned it from you if you don't remember :p
<crack3r> haha oops !
<elacheche> x)
<chaker_> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-11
<Dro__> hi
<Dro__> elacheche, what do you do in case you canceled an update ?
<elacheche> Hey! You update it again :)
<Dro__> elacheche, maw 9assit w howa y'installi fi android-studio
<Dro__> 3ad kol ma na3mel upgrade, wella install android-studio tjini hethi:
<Dro__> unzip:  cannot find or open /opt/android-studio-ide-*, /opt/android-studio-ide-*.zip or /opt/android-studio-ide-*.ZIP.
<Dro__> No zipfiles found.
<Dro__> rm: impossible de supprimer «/opt/android-studio-ide-*»: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<Dro__> find: "/opt/android-studio/": Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<Dro__> find: "/opt/android-studio/": Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<Dro__> dpkg: error processing package android-studio (--configure):
<Dro__>  le sous-processus script post-installation installé a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 1
<Dro__> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Dro__> :/
<elacheche> t'a essayer de le reinstaller Dro__ ?
<Dro__> dist-upgrade, et apt-get install android-studio donne ce meme erreur :(
<Dro__> elacheche,
<elacheche> Dro__: sudo apt-get -f install ?
<Dro__> elacheche, same error :(
<elacheche> K!
<elacheche> sudo dpkg-reconfigure android-studio
<Dro__> elacheche,
<Dro__> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: android-studio est cassé ou partiellement installé
<elacheche> Dro__:
<elacheche> sudo apt-get clean
<elacheche> sudo apt-get -f install
<Dro__> elacheche, same :(((
<Dro__> 7atta avec autoremove kif kif :(
<crack3r> c'est quoi l'erreur Dro__ ?
<Dro__> crack3r, je l'ai copié lfou9
<crack3r> et c'est toujours la même erreur ?
<Dro__> crack3r, oui, ay 7aja na3melha le meme erreur
<elacheche> sudo aptitude clean
<elacheche> sudo aptitude reinstall android-studio (éventuellement avec l'option -f)
<elacheche> let's try aptitude x)
<Dro__> attends je vais essayer de le supprimer avec purge
<crack3r> essaye ça: touch /opt/android-studio-ide-xx.zip; mkdir /opt/android-studio/; apt-get purge android-studio
<Dro__> purge a fonctionné, re-installation en cours
<Dro__> j'espère qu'il n'a pas supprimé les projets... :/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-10
<praisethemoon> good day everyone
<elacheche> Morning folks
<praisethemoon> elacheche, good day :D
<elacheche> I hope so praisethemoon x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i might consider checking if some of my coworkers are interested in joining the community :3
<elacheche> Everybody is welcome here praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> i'll see what i can do ^_^
<SalahMessaoud> Hallo channel o/
<elacheche> Hey SalahMessaoud
<praisethemoon> SalahMessaoud, hello o/
<Naeil> praisethemoon, \o/ it would be much appreciated if we see more people here :D
<praisethemoon> i'm trying ;-;
<elacheche> What a monday
<praisethemoon> elacheche, tell me
<elacheche> A laptop died.. :/
<praisethemoon> NOOOOOOOOOOOO
<praisethemoon> how can you let this happen!
<praisethemoon> RIP Laptop 2014 - 2016 :'(
<elacheche> That's what years of heavy usage cause
<praisethemoon> elacheche, was it really 2 years?? XD
<elacheche> almost 5
<praisethemoon> oh xD
<praisethemoon> laptops well .. are not really for heavy usage
<praisethemoon> if you do not benefit from its main feature which is mobility; it's just a waste of money
<elacheche> I have professional laptops... :) Not low end ones :)
 * praisethemoon is gonna reboot
<praisethemoon> GUESS WHOS BACK
<pavlushka> me?
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: Hello :)
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, hey :D :D
<pavlushka> o/ elacheche Naeil :)
<praisethemoon> GUESS WHOS BACK
<pavlushka> ChanServ?
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, close enough
<praisethemoon> xD
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, how are you?
<pavlushka> yes, I knew it, yes
<pavlushka> I am fine praisethemoon , thanks :)
<pavlushka> and whassup praisethemoon ?
<praisethemoon> well, i'm stuck in a piece of code :(
<praisethemoon> Trying to implement Neural Networks in Lua
<pavlushka> oo la la, good luck on that :)
<praisethemoon> thank you ;-;
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-11
<praisethemoon> guess who came early to work as usual :3
<praisethemoon> good day everyone!
<praisethemoon> have a good evening everyone!
<praisethemoon> hello
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-12
<praisethemoon> good day o/
<elacheche> o/ folks
<praisethemoon> elacheche, good day
<elacheche> I hope so praisethemoon x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, be positive <3
<praisethemoon> busy day yesterday?
<elacheche> And today
<praisethemoon> elacheche, xDDD
<praisethemoon> elacheche, welcome to ubuntu-tn!
<praisethemoon> first time here!
<elacheche> x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, what brings you here? I am always curious about new incomers
 * praisethemoon is feeling good for acting boss
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, hello!
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: hello!
<praisethemoon> how is it going pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> our national cricket team has lost todays match with England, so , it is going bad for me :)
<pavlushka> :(
<praisethemoon> ohh
<pavlushka> so praisethemoon , what's up? :)
<praisethemoon> well i'm at work
<praisethemoon> and it's time i head home :)
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: good for you, absolutely home is sweeter than office :)
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, yeah xD
<praisethemoon> but it sucks to spend very few time in it :p
<praisethemoon> apart sleeping xD
<pavlushka> so true xD
<praisethemoon> alright folks
<praisethemoon> see ya when i'm home :)
<praisethemoon> hello
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-13
<praisethemoon> good day folks!
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, o/
<pavlushka> o/ praisethemoon :)(
<pavlushka> :)
<praisethemoon> how is it going?
<elacheche> Hello!
<elacheche> Wassup folks
<praisethemoon> elacheche, hello o/
<elacheche> :)
<pavlushka> 0/ elacheche :)
<elacheche> Oh! Too much net splits
<praisethemoon> elacheche, what happened?
<elacheche> The freenode stuff are maintaining the EU servers.. Apparently both of us are not using the EU servers x)
<elacheche> Yes we use the same US server x)
<praisethemoon> oh wow xDDDD
<praisethemoon> how did you know? :3
<elacheche> So.. late yesterday, I decided that I'll use python to create a script that I need for work instead of shell, I know that I probably will be able to finish it in an hour or less using bash, but I'll try this adventure and see how many hours I'll need to it in python :/ x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, what kind of script?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: use the /whois elacheche command the output of that command will be in the "freenode" tab/window, you'll find the maintainince annoucement there as well
<praisethemoon> i'm sure you can do the lua version in far less time :P
<praisethemoon> true ..
<praisethemoon> how do you activate AFK notice?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Nah! I'm not a lua ninja yet, but when I finish converting all my dummy shell scipts to py3 I'll start converting them to lua and learn things..
<praisethemoon> elacheche, good plan :)
<praisethemoon> do you code in C?
<elacheche> I have an old inhouse DNS server based on AD (winbugs).. I activated an other DNS server integrated with my GW, I'll try to convert all records to dnsmasq and pfsense format to inject them to the config file without adding each one from the webui
<elacheche> Use /away <msg> to enable/disable the away flagn the notice is what you right in the msg field
<elacheche> I'm a C n00b as well
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> how do I disable it? XD
<elacheche> just use it without <msg>
<praisethemoon> i did, it says /BACK
<praisethemoon> GUESS WHOS BACK
<praisethemoon> :3
<elacheche> Emm, it depends on your client then
<praisethemoon> oh okay
<praisethemoon> i use hexchat now :3
<praisethemoon> wbu?
<elacheche> hexchat is good :)
<praisethemoon> hello!
<elacheche> Hey!
<elacheche> Guess what!
<elacheche> I finished the AD to DNSMASQ script (with 1 little bug x) ) in only 20 lines of py codes
<elacheche> Now it's time to tr to convert that dnsmasq to pfsense format (I hope that I don't break my pfsense box x) )
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i have no idea about what you are doing
<praisethemoon> i'm such a n00b
 * praisethemoon cries ..
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> It's just converting a file text from format to an other
<praisethemoon> oh
<praisethemoon> from user friendly format to hacker friendly format :D
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, o/
<pavlushka> o/ praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> sup man
<pavlushka> doing open (means free) work for family business :)
<pavlushka> sending email to a news paper, scanning veterinary prescription for our ducks and fowls and pigeons and sheep :(
<pavlushka> but I am happy for them coz its good for them :)
<pavlushka> need to go to some other district with sample soil for soil testing.
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, oh that's good :)
<praisethemoon> my father owns a small shop, i always though of writing a software to manage products etc but he doesnot have a computer on the shop yet
<praisethemoon> elacheche, what is ELCE 2016?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Embedded Linux Conference Europe
<praisethemoon> oh yeah i figured :3 had to google
<praisethemoon> i'm also interested in IoT
<elacheche> :D
<praisethemoon> dammit i have to finish berserk
<praisethemoon> gotta write awesome stuff with it
<praisethemoon> >.<
<elacheche> :)
<Chikore> Hi people =)
<praisethemoon> Chikore, hello
<praisethemoon> how is it going?
<Chikore> Good
<Chikore> who tried 16.10?
<praisethemoon> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-14
<praisethemoon> good day everyone!
 * praisethemoon has to reboot
<pavlushka> o/ all
<elacheche> o/
<pavlushka> Hello elacheche :)
<praisethemoon> GUESS WHOS BACK
<pavlushka> me?
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, yeah you xD
<praisethemoon> welcome back :D
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: xD
<pavlushka> if you would have asked for exactly who is back, The answer would be praisethemoon :p
<praisethemoon> :D :D
<praisethemoon> \o/
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: So, my guesses are not always right you know?
<pavlushka> \o/
<Naeil> o/
<praisethemoon> Naeil, \o
<Naeil> praisethemoon, how are you :D
<praisethemoon> i'm good man, wbu?
<Naeil> tired, a lot of work :( but I am good
<praisethemoon> yeah i can relate xD
<Naeil> :D
<praisethemoon> hello o/
<elacheche> hey
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-15
<praisethemoon> hello everyone
<Chikore> Morning!
<pavlushka> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-10-09
<nzoueidi> Morning folks
<elacheche> Morning folks! :)
<nzoueidi> How are you elacheche
<elacheche> Good, thanks! what about you?
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefou :)
<nzoueidi> Hamdoullah ^^
<praisethemoon> Good day
<elacheche> Hey praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> Hello elacheche, how is it going?
<elacheche> Good, thx!
<davlefou> Bonjour tous!!!
<davlefou> elacheche, Bonjour!!!
<praisethemoon> =)
<Dro> Hello !
<praisethemoon> Hey Dro
<praisethemoon> Sup
<elacheche> Yo Dro, visit us again :)
<Dro> elacheche: hahaha next time wa9t y3awed y9os el dhaw :D sa77a noum
<Dro> hello praisethemoon ^^
<elacheche> It's not a problem.. You can tell them that you liked the view and you like to work from here again :p
<praisethemoon_> elacheche: https://imgur.com/a/wjDTM
#ubuntu-tn 2017-10-10
<elacheche> thx praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, good day
<davlefou> Bonjour, l'automne, c'est la danse des ips!
<Dro> Hello world
<davlefou> Bonjour, l'automne, c'est la danse des ips!
<elacheche> Hey Dro ! Bonjour davlefou :) Tes ips sont pas stable?
<davlefou> Selon mon expérience local, quand viens la pluie viens les problèmes!
<elacheche> Je confirme :) Même avec ma ligne fibre optique
<davlefou> Normalement la fibre ne doit pas être sensible à l'eau meme en cas d'infiltration ou humidité!
<praisethemoon> infradesctructure
<elacheche> il est :D x)
<davlefou> Au vue des encaissement de TT, les problèmes ne sont pas justifié!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-10-11
<davlefou> Bonjour, l'ip a tenu la nuit...
<praisethemoon> Hello!
<praisethemoon> elacheche: bump
<davlefou> Filtrage en Tunisie?
<davlefou> J'ai remarqué un truc bizarre, des coupures dans le flux. D'un seul coup, plus rien mais l'ip reste!
<davlefou> Pas de déconnection, juste l'absence de flux de donnés!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-10-12
<elacheche> nzoueidi praisethemoon http://georgemauer.net/2017/10/07/csv-injection.html
<u-la-la> [ The Absurdly Underestimated Dangers of CSV Injection ] - http://georgemauer.net
<praisethemoon> elacheche, computer science is funny
<praisethemoon> xD
<elacheche> nizarus: This can be useful when explaining to students → https://imgur.com/gallery/RM3wl :-)
<u-la-la> [ Sorting Visualizations - Album on Imgur ] - https://imgur.com
<elacheche> This as well → https://matthias-endler.de/2017/yes/ :D
<u-la-la> [ A Little Story About the `yes` Unix Command | Matthias Endler ] - https://matthias-endler.de
#ubuntu-tn 2017-10-13
<davlefou> 13 vendredi.
<Dro> Hello
<elacheche> Hey!
<davlefou> Et apparemment au également enlever vos soutiens gorge aujourd'hui. A vous de voir.
<davlefou> Et apparemment faut également enlever vos soutiens gorge aujourd'hui. A vous de voir.
<elacheche> davlefou: ?
<Dro> davlefou: bein moi je l'utilise pas ce truc, je sais pas si elacheche l'utilise :p
<davlefou> Apparement c'est la "no bra day", je suis dubitatif.
<elacheche> Euuuh, c'est hors-sujet les gars :p x)
<davlefou> Plus sérieusement! Comment fait vous pour mettre à jours des serveurs avec des vm?
<elacheche> Tu veux pas etteindre les VM?
<davlefou> Bien faut toute les étiendre, cela fait du taf!
<elacheche> Yep.. Une màj == un reboot.. Alors il faut atteindre les VM et faire ton màj
<davlefou> Quand je reboot, le systéme va les relance automatiquement!
<elacheche> ça déponds de ta config.. Ton serveur est based sur quoi? kvm? xen? proxmox?
<davlefou> Virtualbox.
<elacheche> http://lifeofageekadmin.com/how-to-set-your-virtualbox-vm-to-automatically-startup/
<davlefou> elacheche, cela est déjà fait pour mes vm!
<davlefou> http://g.auvity.free.fr/wordpress/index.php/2014/02/18/virtualbox-demarrage-arret-des-vms-en-meme-temps-que-los-hote/
<elacheche> Alors tout doit être bon :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-10-14
<davlefou> Bonjour Amis!
<davlefou> Probléme d'affichage avec atom 1.20 sous ubuntu 14.04
<elacheche> davlefou: c'est quoi le problème?
<davlefou> elacheche, je pense trop grand sauf de version!
<davlefou> saut
<davlefou> elacheche, je confirme, saut de version trop important!
<davlefou> Réglé!
#ubuntu-tn 2018-10-08
<elacheche> Hello folks!
<zied> hello !
<praisethemoon> hello everyone :D
<nzoueidi> hey folks
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi: yo :D
<nzoueidi> yo praisethemoon :D wassup.
<praisethemoon> must restart pc xd brb
<nzoueidi> sure xD tyt
#ubuntu-tn 2018-10-10
<elacheche> Morning!
<Dro> Hello
<Dro> praisethemoon: still praising the moon ! :o
<elacheche> Yo Dro ! :)
<Dro> Yo elacheche ! how are you bro
<elacheche> I am good :D what about you? :D
<Dro> I'm fine too thx
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: is actually praising the dark side of the moon now
<elacheche> Hey pavlushka zied :)
<pavlushka> elacheche: Hello Hello :)
<pavlushka> elacheche: So any issues?
<elacheche> pavlushka: issues?
<pavlushka> elacheche: like tiny homo sapiens!
<elacheche> " praisethemoon expired from team"
<elacheche> pavlushka: This is was my news → https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2018-September/015102.html
<u-la-la> [ [ubuntu-tn] Community leadership and MC ] - https://lists.ubuntu.com
<pavlushka> '-'
<elacheche> :)
 * elacheche GTG
 * elacheche is back :D
<pavlushka> elacheche: be back always :)
<elacheche> Forever I hope :)
#ubuntu-tn 2018-10-11
<praisethemoon> hello
<praisethemoon> sorry I keep my work computer on all day xd
<Dro> Bjr
<praisethemoon> Dro: yo
<Dro> praisethemoon: yo bro! :D
<pavlushka> Heyla praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> yooo
<praisethemoon> :D
<praisethemoon> how is everyone doing :D
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: Droing great!
<Dro> praisethemoon: !
<praisethemoon> Dro: how is life?
#ubuntu-tn 2018-10-12
<vadmeste> Hey!
